# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  sus i need help

## loellawrence

hi guys i got some sus today but iv never seen it befor?
have you?
what do you think?????
sustanolon 250 10ml 250mg per ml
androgenicum prolongatum
help pleas

 :Evil2: 

lol cant put it up need help

----------


## xavier_888888

Post the picture bro

----------


## loellawrence

how bro iv coped it but cant past

----------


## AdamGH

you can copy but you cant paste? for real bro?

----------


## loellawrence

iv got it

----------


## Smart-tony

Good lab from last i heard,never did it,but a few that had did it loved it.

----------


## loellawrence

thanks smart t

----------


## aussie_seth

had a mate that used that brand and he got great gains

----------


## Big

> had a mate that used that brand and he got great gains


fascinating, maybe if the OP comes back from his 2 year break to view this 2 year old thread he'll appreciate your input.

----------

